
Daily Kos: My iPad as a tool - bluesmoon
http://www.dailykos.com/storyonly/2010/4/11/856114/-My-iPad-as-a-tool
======
bitwize
Argument is undermined by the citation of the Xbox, a notoriously unreliable
device, as a triumph for the reliability of closed systems.

